# Poppy seed tea question.



## Karmapuff (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 226g of Bob's Red Mill poppy seeds and no tolerance.

How much would I need to get high?


----------



## Karmapuff (Jul 30, 2012)

Alright last night I made some poppy seed tea with the brand, Bob's Red Mill Poppy Seeds: http://www.bobsredmill.com/
I purchased the 226g bag of seeds at a store like Whole Foods called Sprouts for $3.99.
Here's what happened.

I poured the seeds into a 2 Liter bottle and filled it up with the same amount of warm-hot water.
I used warm-hot water so the steeping time would be quicker and more efficient.

I then squirted about 3 tablespoons of lemon juice concentrate into the bottle.

I vigorously shook on and off for about 10 minutes, I then let it steep on its own for 20 minutes.
After 20 minutes I shook it for an extra 5 minutes and poured the yellow-tan cloudy mixture into a cup filtering out the seeds using the cap which isn't a fool proof idea but seeds aren't harmful and did make for a good snack 

Sense I have no opiate tolerance I drank half the mixture and waited for the effects to kick in before consuming the other half.
30 minutes In I start to feel the effects building, I feel very warm. About an hour in I'm full blown nodding and my speech and coordination is greatly diminished.

I sipped on the tea for 3 hours finishing it off. At some points I got uncomfortably high but that would die down into a euphoric nod. 
When I got tired I lied in my bed and nodded into a blissful sleep with vivid closed eye hallucinations entertaining me.

I highly recommend this tea just be careful!





*edit grammar


----------



## i7up37t (Jul 30, 2012)

you going to die..


----------



## Karmapuff (Jul 30, 2012)

i7up37t said:


> you going to die..


You're going to die.*


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2012)

It is a very dangerous thing to do as you never know the potency of the seeds.
Next morning you will feel like shit, which is only made better by haveing an opiate again.... that is how addiction starts.


----------



## Karmapuff (Jul 30, 2012)

I had a minor hangover the next day which was just a small headache it went away after drinking a huge glass of water and 3 potassium pills.

I have no desire to make the tea again but I guess that's just me.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 31, 2012)

At least now you know. And knowings half the battle.


----------



## Karmapuff (Jul 31, 2012)

My experience with poppy tea was enjoyable don't get me wrong but I wouldn't 
rush out and buy seeds again, when the time comes I will make another batch...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jul 31, 2012)

ANC said:


> It is a very dangerous thing to do as you never know the potency of the seeds.
> Next morning you will feel like shit, which is only made better by haveing an opiate again.... that is how addiction starts.


this is how it started with me. good old PST every few weeks. and then something better comes around, it always does. 

i wish you luck in your endeavors man. i just have a very strong opinion against opiates ever since i got tangled up in their web. slippery ass slope.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jul 31, 2012)

i wouldnt do it. the poppy seeds can have different potentcy per bag. one bag might be low and one might be high. an easy way to take to much since you cannot tell how potent the tea is.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2012)

Karmapuff said:


> My experience with poppy tea was enjoyable don't get me wrong but I wouldn't
> rush out and buy seeds again, when the time comes I will make another batch...


Even straight herion is only addictive to 25% of people who try it... 1 in 4 is not odds I like. And if you are the 1, that one time is all you need for addiction... that happened with me and crack many, many years ago.

But if you want to try opiates, please find another safer way of ingestion, seed tea is a gamble that can cost your life.


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 1, 2012)

opiates ruined the lives of a few of the people in my life

they put me on some once after a surgery. i was in my late teens

i got so badly addicted after one week on percosets that the withdrawal is still distinctly memorable years later


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 1, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> opiates ruined the lives of a few of the people in my life


Yeah. I've lost some really great people to opiates. I've seen and still see others that have been ravaged by living the life. Personally, I've always had strange experience with the stuff that keeps me away from them.


----------



## kevinT0911 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't see how you can have "no tolerance* does this mean you can get high off of something as simple as smelling a joint? Or does this mean your tolerance is so high that 8grams is a day in the park for you? If you have no tolerance meaning anything can get you buzzed, I certainly wouldn't recommend starting with a poppy seed tea!


----------



## notoriouszig (Aug 1, 2012)

kevinT0911 said:


> I don't see how you can have "no tolerance* does this mean you can get high off of something as simple as smelling a joint? Or does this mean your tolerance is so high that 8grams is a day in the park for you? If you have no tolerance meaning anything can get you buzzed, I certainly wouldn't recommend starting with a poppy seed tea!


he is referring to being opiate naive.


----------



## Karmapuff (Aug 2, 2012)

No tolerance meaning I haven't used opiates much in the past few months... Percocets here and there but that's about it.

I was under the understanding that is what no tolerance means.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> i wouldnt do it. the poppy seeds can have different potentcy per bag. one bag might be low and one might be high. an easy way to take to much since you cannot tell how potent the tea is.



There is a (what I call) "never again mom" campaigning against the selling of large amounts of poppy seeds. Her son had been using poppy seed tea for some time and got a new batch from a previously unknown source. The guy accidently killed himself and mom doesn't want that to happen to any one else so she thinks banning amounts of seeds over a few grams is a good idea.

From what I understand, the seeds have no opiates in them but can be coated with exudate from the inside of the poppy. If the inside is bruised, they might have more, if the poppies are particularly powerful then that exudate would be as well. Now combine those unknowns with the shear amount of seeds and add the unknown of - exactly how many seeds should I use - and add the fact that most people don't like to progressively sample their tea (the rush that some of us like is dependent upon a particular amount being taken at once), and you have a somewhat dangerous situation.

If you are going to do this, then get a large amount of seeds and make yourself aware of how strong they are through a few judicious experiments with small doses. Do this every time you get a new batch.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2012)

Karmapuff said:


> No tolerance meaning I haven't used opiates much in the past few months... Percocets here and there but that's about it.
> 
> I was under the understanding that is what no tolerance means.



Some of us envy you.


The times when 20 mg of oxycodone would transform my entire day into a crystal, languid, bubble bath of bliss is long gone.


----------



## hefe (Nov 6, 2012)

this kid that died also had xanax in his system.


----------



## canndo (Nov 7, 2012)

canndo said:


> Some of us envy you.
> 
> 
> The times when 20 mg of oxycodone would transform my entire day into a crystal, languid, bubble bath of bliss is long gone.



I take that back, a friend gave me a 20 oxydontin, I defeated the marix in the normal way, and presuming that things are as the have been, i snorted the enire mount. I wound up nodding for the rest of the afternoon, marveling at the fact that i was.

Could have gotten awa wih half that amount - AND had some let.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2012)

canndo said:


> Some of us envy you.
> 
> 
> The times when 20 mg of oxycodone would transform my entire day into a crystal, languid, bubble bath of bliss is long gone.


 yeah a few months ago a friend of mine had given me a total of i think it was 60mg's of morphine ir.. i took them all and hardly got a buzz at all, well basically honestly didn't feel poo..

having a high tolerance for opiates can kind of be a good thing as now i pretty much won't touch them for the most part as i know only very large doses will have any sort of effect on me, so now i just tend to avoid them all together, which imo, is a very good thing..


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Feb 24, 2014)

Really depends on the seeds you get. Here, its really hard, to non existant to find Bobs Red Mill seeds. I have however locked in a decent source shipped in every week. It takes washing about 9oz of these particular brand to ease the pain, 27oz to get nice and numb, and 54 oz to get that nod on. I use about 4-6 bottles at a time to treat my chronic pain.


----------

